
John Baez: “Duality in logic and physics” (2010) [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d5jhPmVQ1w
======
nyc111
Slides
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/dual/dual.pdf](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/dual/dual.pdf)

